# TV-Moderatorinnen mit einer Vorliebe zu Leder



## schuhliebhaber1 (4 Okt. 2022)

wer fällt euch beim schlagwort "leder im tv" als erstes ein? 
mir definitiv mareile 🙈😍


----------



## ferdibier58 (4 Okt. 2022)

Danke für diese kolossal wichtige Umfrage
@schuhliebhaber1 🤓

Für mich gilt als absolute #1:
Susanne 'THE MILF' Wieseler. 
Lederpelle und Lederrock in weiß mit Infarkt-Gefahr. 😮😁

Gibt aber noch reichlich 
mehr Damen, gell?! 🤔😉


----------



## schuhliebhaber1 (4 Okt. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Danke für diese kolossal wichtige Umfrage
> @schuhliebhaber1 🤓
> 
> Für mich gilt als absolute #1:
> ...


anna & susan im moma sind da ja seit neustem auch zu nennen 😜


----------



## ferdibier58 (4 Okt. 2022)

schuhliebhaber1 schrieb:


> anna & susan im moma sind da ja seit neustem auch zu nennen 😜


Exakt!!!

Diesen beiden Zugpferden aus der 
Strammschenkel-Liga stehen die Lederpellen aber auch ganz besonders vorbildlich 😮😁👌


----------



## schuhliebhaber1 (4 Okt. 2022)

die süße fatma vom ard buffet fällt mir noch ein


----------



## siamstore (4 Okt. 2022)

Hella von Sinnen natürlich. Und Uschi Glas mit ihrer Creme.


----------



## haller (4 Okt. 2022)

Agela Merkel


----------



## Slimy (5 Okt. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------

